# Are these possibly silver ?



## kernels (May 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been mining a reasonable quantity of old computers lately for gold 'ore', but have found that every computer has at least one of these silver coated foam strips. They are obviously used to electrically connect different parts that do not screw together. It has that dull silvery color, haven't done any chemical tests yet . . .




Can anyone recommend (or point me at the relevant thread) of which test would be best to determine if it's silver. I have all the normal AP / AR chemicals here.

Thanks


----------



## glorycloud (May 23, 2016)

No reason that I can think of for them to be silver. They are probably
just there for padding from the top cover resting there and not as a
conductive material.


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 23, 2016)

They actually are conductive. Google says they are a metalic fabric over foam gasket. Made to conduct between different parts for electro-magnetic interference shielding.

As far as what metals they may be, I've seen them copper and gold "colored" also. Never tested any because I also thought there is no way they would use PMs for that. 

I saw one company during a quick search that had listed a silver plated wire fabric over foam. So I guess it's possible, just not very likely unless from some high end RF or maybe aerospace stuff.

I used to throw all of them in a box. I might have to do a little testing now. If I haven't thrown them all away.


----------



## Smack (May 23, 2016)

If you sand on it a bit you will see copper. Not much weight to them and I hate to throw metal away so I toss them in with the circuit boards.


----------



## glorycloud (May 23, 2016)

That PC looks like one of the old Compaq Presario's that were SFF.
I've sold and then scrapped tons of them in the POS world. I can't
believe that I left all that money on the table by not pulling these off. 8) 

You learn something new on the GRF every day!


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2016)

It's crap. Throw it away.


----------



## kernels (May 23, 2016)

Smack said:


> If you sand on it a bit you will see copper. Not much weight to them and I hate to throw metal away so I toss them in with the circuit boards.



Confirmed . . . gave one a quick rub on some sanding paper and can see the copper  . May still be silver plated over the copper, but even with the hundreds I have I don't think there will be enough silver there to pay for acid. Will investigate further anyway, just to confirm Silver


----------



## Tankman (May 25, 2016)

What spaceships said :lol: I had some tested a few years back at a refinery, before I became a member on the forum. They all tested negitive for PM,s


----------

